# Out for a Drive



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2014)

Two elderly women were out driving in a large car. Both could barely see over the dashboard. As they were cruising along, they came to an intersection. The stoplight was red, but they just went on through.

 The woman in the passenger seat thought to herself, "I must be losing it. I could have sworn we just went through a red light." After a few more minutes, they came to another intersection, and the light was red again. They went right though it.

 This time, the woman in the passenger seat was almost sure that the light had been red and was really concerned that she was losing it.

 She was getting nervous and decided to pay very close attention to the road and the next intersection to see what was going on. At the next intersection, the light was definitely red, and sure enough, they went right through again.

 She turned to the other woman and said, "Mildred! Did you know we just ran through three red lights in a row? You could have killed us!" Mildred turned to her and said, "Oh my, am I driving?" :drive:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 4, 2014)

YIKES !  Glad I wasn't on the road then.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds like my section of Florida.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Aug 4, 2014)

:lol1:


----------

